# Dumb but important! haha



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

To those of you that buy kibbles that have large pieces, what have you found to be the best method to break up large amounts of food effectively?

I have literally close to 100lbs of different foods to change up Hubert's diet and get the corn out of it, so, I need a more effective method than doing serving by serving with my little rolling pin. haha


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a pill crusher, and just crush the food before feeding. I don't do it all at once.

You could also likely chop them in a GOOD blender, the kind designed to chop ice cubes.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Plastic bag and a hammer.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

meat mallot and ziplock bag.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

momIImany said:
 

> meat mallot and ziplock bag.


Agreed! This works really well on a hard surface.


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

I was planning on using my food processor if needed  I love my food processor!


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

hmmm,.. I do have a food processor that's seldom used. I like the meat mallot ideas too, but there is SO much food. I also have a coffee bean grinder, maybe I'll try that too. I wonder if I know anyone with a steam roller... lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Coffee grinder is going to give you a mix of some little chunks and pulverized kibble powder. The Ratio of little chunks to powder depends on how long you let it grind.

ETA: I would make sure you clean it VERY well in between coffee beans and kibble. Mostly, I'd worry about hedgie eating coffee flakes.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Is there a reason you want to grind it all at once?


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

smhufflepuff said:


> Coffee grinder is going to give you a mix of some little chunks and pulverized kibble powder. The Ratio of little chunks to powder depends on how long you let it grind.
> 
> ETA: I would make sure you clean it VERY well in between coffee beans and kibble. Mostly, I'd worry about hedgie eating coffee flakes.


I never use it anymore. It would easily become my hedgehog food grinder. haha The one food I need broken up a bit is between nickel and quarter sized a piece. Definitely not hedgie size. lol



RondackHiker said:


> Is there a reason you want to grind it all at once?


Namely that I have a very small apartment and have bags of food everywhere. We have more food than couch! :lol: lol 
But also because it will make it easier for me to begin to get the right ratios going if I can grind up food and put them in separate storage boxes till I get the formula down to the best mix for him.  Plus, If I can grind up boxes that can seal, the food will stay fresher, longer.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Nevermind, we located a rock that seems to be doing a great job.  :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

In the past when I've needed to crush kibble I used a coffee grinder that was used ONLY for kibble.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

nikki said:


> In the past when I've needed to crush kibble I used a coffee grinder that was used ONLY for kibble.


I tried it today, but as someone mentioned, it just turns it into powder. I'll just use the rock to make the pieces smaller or at least until we get a meat cleaver.


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

Inky said:


> I was planning on using my food processor if needed  I love my food processor!


that shows real love right there lol


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

1Rayne said:


> Inky said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on using my food processor if needed  I love my food processor!
> ...


Haha! I don't mind interchanging them at all since I know I'll be washing it  And as for my DH. Well... he enjoys sampling new brands of dog food when we pick them up. Dog treats too. :? I love the sounds of this rock though. You should paint it and give it a name and make it your official Pet Rock/Kibble Smasher!


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

[/quote] Haha! I don't mind interchanging them at all since I know I'll be washing it  And as for my DH. Well... he enjoys sampling new brands of dog food when we pick them up. Dog treats too. :? I love the sounds of this rock though. You should paint it and give it a name and make it your official Pet Rock/Kibble Smasher![/quote]

Haha. Maybe! But it is kind of a rough rock. I think it'd be easier to keep clean if I just leave it as is.  maybe I'll put a sign above it instead. :lol:


----------

